# 2 days, too many fish



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Fished 2 days in a row for the first time this year. The whites are all up and down the river. Caught well over 100 yesterday and at least 75 today. Not many people out this morning. Maybe 7 or 8 boats. Some went down river and others stayed around the dam. There was a lot of fish to be caught yesterday but today was just unbelievable how many whites were down there. Saw Bruce and his son yesterday. They came along side and got in on the action. Today was one of those days that Dan {aka Bankin on it** could limit out. LOL !!!!!! Only have pictures of fish in the cooler. Hard to take pictures by myself. Hope we don't get much rain or the fishing will be set back another month.


----------



## juror81 (Jul 21, 2011)

Thanks Matt

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Matt you are a menace to them whites below the Dam. They see your boat coming got scared and all hurdle up in a tight school. That's why we were wacking them yesterday and didn't even move the boat an inch. Glad you found more time to go fishing Matt. Life short. Go out and fish as much as you can. Best stress relieving medication too.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Good fishing Matt, glad you got out to whack em.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

FYI!! If Matt says he's caught 75 multiply that times 2. He only picks the finest of them fish. I see him throwing back many many hogs yesterday with just minor scratches.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That's the way to do it. I had family in town this weekend and couldn't make the party.


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

They were so thick this morning you did not have to cast. At one time they were busting the shad all around the boat. Dropped the lure in the water and caught fish. Had 1 rod with topwater, 1 with jigs, 1 with crank bait, and 1 with another lure. All rods caught fish. The topwater action was awesome this morning.


----------



## SeaOx 230C (Aug 12, 2005)

Good to here it has finally gotten right.


----------



## Northern fisherman (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the report trims out on my boat hope to be back out soon!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Did the stripers bust the top or make the pelicans go nuts any?


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Did not fish the cable. Do not have a report for the cable.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Ah so.


----------



## whackmaster (Apr 2, 2010)

Way to go Matt..Congrats..


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

I heard that. Lol. Nice work Mr. Matt! I am gonna have to get on your boat and slow that action down. Ha! I can't explain it. It's a gift. I don't need bananas. Heh. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Not sure if I want you back on my boat. !!! LOL !!! Everything is working on my boat, can not afford to fix anything but on the other hand Karl and his family are hard on me and not the boat. Hook me , beat me with the rod, snag my good shirts and etc. LOL !!!! Maybe I need to continue to fish by myself. LOL !!!! BAH WAH WAH WAH !!!


----------



## FishNJeremy (Jan 1, 2012)

Awesome work as always matt

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Maybe Banking on it and my family will go at the same time one day!!!!
We will just jump in when you go park.


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Gofish2day said:


> Maybe Banking on it and my family will go at the same time one day!!!!
> We will just jump in when you go park.


This!


----------



## Mattsfishin (Aug 23, 2009)

Go ahead and take the boat. You still need someone to show you where to fish and what to use for bait. LOL !!!!! LOL !!!!!! LOL !!!!!


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Matt with them gates releasing more water and just about time them whites heads back from the river. Many more whites will go thru them gates. We will have fish stacked on top of fish. 
FYI matt ain't kidding when he said where and what to throw at em. Yeah they'll hit just about any thing,but the right bait will produce a fish on every cast. That's when it gets as good as it gets.
Just order some of those bait you loan me Matt. Every time I fish with you,I kept adding more proven lures to my collection.


----------

